# E50 Bobcat



## Cedar Springs (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Anyone have an E50? just curious what you think of it. Its time to get a bigger machine. I have an older JD mini right now and its been good, but its time to get rid of the o'l girl. It seems that the E50 is the best bang for the buck.

Thanks


----------



## nashotah7 (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't have E50, but have had 5 different Bobcat mini-x and think they are one of the best minis around. Have operated Cat, Gehl, Teka's, ect. Bobcat seems to have the roomiest cabs and creature comforts are always in the lead. Power is always there and hydraulics are smooth. They track very well in all types of conditions. Servicing is easy, easy access to most components. And they have proven to be dependable to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cedar Springs (Dec 20, 2011)

I have operated several of the previous generations and they have been good. The one I'm looking at is loaded, (minus angle blade), thumb, 3 buckets for 44K 1000hrs. I'm going up net week to demo it.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I've not held down the seat in an E-50, but I have put a few hours on the E-32, and an E-80. Both of those were fine machines, and I'd recommend either.


That said the E-50 is right between the two, so I would go out on a limb and think it too is well built. I'm sure you'd like it.


----------



## Cedar Springs (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I did it, I showed the local dealer the ad. After some swearing he basically matched the offer on a NEW UNIT. F YEAH. I take delivery in a couple of weeks.

Sal


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds like you got one heck of a deal. Congrats on your new purchase.:thumbsup:

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Cedar Springs (Dec 20, 2011)

The day has finally come new machine was delivered yesterday. Alrighty started some digging for better drainage around the property. I love this machine.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

:thumbsup: New ride for you . Like a kid in a candy store . :thumbup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep, looks like you need better drainage.......


----------



## Cedar Springs (Dec 20, 2011)

Its funny we're so busy working for customers that we rarely work for ourselves. I dug a temporary trench to force the water away from the shop. Once the soil dries up we are raising the shop up one block, running drainage tile, finally pouring concrete. All has to happen before the season kicks into high gear again.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I never get time to do things for myself either..

Let us know how that E50 works out. It is one I've looked at for future purchase, not ready to part with my 435 just yet.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I would be happy with your 435.

I would have to win a lottery to get a new E50, 0r the 80.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You can't have it!!


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

The 435 is a machine that Bobcat should have never discontinued. I have a 2004 pushin 3,700hrs that I bought new. Machine still feels new and does more work than it should. A true zero tail swing machine......I will likely just rebuild the thing when the time comes and keep running it. The E50's are nice, and that would be my next choice, but if they still made the 435, that would be my choice. Congrats on getting a great machine though!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cedar Springs (Dec 20, 2011)

The 435 was my first pick, but for the price I paid for a new one, I couldn't justify buying a used unit. 09 435s are still going for 45+ I paid 52 for a 2012. The alternative is buying a 2000+ hr machine of which there are lot of. The risk is how well was it maintained? when I first started I bought a skid steer from a rental company. Not knowing I fell for the new paint job trick. It nearly put me out of business in repairs. With that said a single owner machine who has taken care of their unit will have it run for a long time. 

As far as performance the E50 can lift 1200lbs more, and has a lot more break out & bucket force. 435 has 0 tail but the E50 is only 1/2" overhang. I dig close to walls and I'm not worried


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

You understand a jealous moderator could ban you for having a new excavator and then telling us how sweet it is.....go ahead, tell us how quiet the cab is, and how nice the heater works........see how fast I make you vanish. :laughing:


----------



## Cedar Springs (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey thats not nice


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I sat in a new 720(?) at our local farm show...trade my T200 and 34k or so, and I can have that new, fresh, never been muddy clean cab and a/c, heat, stereo......it is just the 34k....


----------



## Cedar Springs (Dec 20, 2011)

I've got heat in mine, good thing just picked up a garage foundation dig. I guess my shop repairs are going on hold.

T200 is a sweet machine I have a S205


----------



## Mellissam (Oct 27, 2009)

Cedar Springs said:


> ..........................
> As far as performance the E50 can lift 1200lbs more, and has a lot more break out & bucket force. 435 has 0 tail but the E50 is only 1/2" overhang. I dig close to walls and I'm not worried


Was about to say 1200lbs!, but I see you said 1200lbs 'more'...

Like Joasis, I'd have to win a lottery to step inside a E50....maybe even for a 435 too....
Well, please share pics and observations of your new baby...Bobcat online only shows exterior shots of E50...engine/hyd compartments would be good shots:laughing:
The front end tight? 

BTW - jealous, but congrats. :thumbsup:


----------

